# Anything regarding Profoto B1/B2



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi guys! 

Just today tried my B1 with ND filter instead of HSS, as I wanted more power. But, with a ND8 at syncspeed, I hit full power in the sun anyway. I haven't tested the output with stopping down(or ND) vs hss, but to me it seems to be little to no difference. And that's quite the opposite of what I suspected and what I have read about it and hss in general.. 

Anyone else have experiences regarding this?

One from todays outing, iso 50, f1.4+ND8, 1/250s. Shot in TTL as a first shot, but ended up being the one I liked, so didn't notice power.


----------

